# Leave Shanty Out Overnight?!?!?!?!



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I have to ask - How many icefisher-folks leave their 2man portable shanties out on the ice for days and days?!?!? 

I was out on the lake last weekend and the snow had blown around two portables that were anchored to the ice so they won't blow away. They had to be there for several days if not more.

Do you guys do this??!??! Don't you worry about it getting ripped off? I mean, even if you live on the lake, you can't watch it 24/7?!? What's the deal?? 
tb


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

i leave my shanty out at the cabin only because i can see it and i fish till 2:00am up there and return at 8:00 am. if im not going fish at night i will take it in.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

tbbassdaddy said:


> I have to ask - How many icefisher-folks leave their 2man portable shanties out on the ice for days and days?!?!?
> 
> I was out on the lake last weekend and the snow had blown around two portables that were anchored to the ice so they won't blow away. They had to be there for several days if not more.
> 
> ...


I get nervous just leaving mine in my own garage. If I'm not "in" my shanty,, it's in my truck or basement 90% of the time.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ain't gonna happen now days. Too many deviant's out there. Might as well hang a "FREE" sign on it.


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree with william and joeker, as much as it is a hassle setting up my shanty on windy *** days. 

Although if you had like a wooden one that u can strip clean when you leave it, and chain it up n stuff then yah, nothing to steal cept wood and a padlock.


----------



## kielbasa (May 5, 2006)

*I live on a small private lake, so I used to leave my portable tied to the dock between outings. Two years ago some kids came on the lake at night, took me & my neighbors shacks as well as all my gear. Live and learn. Now I bring it all up to my porch when I'm done. Probably still not safe , but I sleep better.*


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

UTEP, nice thought but I've seen wooden one's up one day and unfortunately burned down the next. Really a shame. Guess I don't have the trust in some things anymore. Not like it was 30 - 40 years ago.:sad:


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I have to say, that I agree with you fellas... I was stunned to see the snow clearly blown around those two portables... I just bought a Shapell 3000 DX on clearance and it still wasn't a cheap venture... Can't imagine leaving it out all night...

Grew up in Ludington and Hamlin Lake is a wood shanty city!!! I can understand leaving those out as they spear for pike or whatever... It's hard to rip them off or haul one off the ice at ice out for that matter...

I'm with y'all!!
tb


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

There was a post on greatmich a few years ago detailing how someone had left their shanty on Mitchell Lake (Cadillac) and it wound up being used as a rest-stop by snowmobilers. Gross...


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

About 6 or 7 years ago I came into a wooden portable. You know the kind two wooden ends and floor with a tarp over it and a center pole holding the ends up. I lettered it with my name etc. and put it up in front of Jerry's on Wamplers. Fished out of it once before it "blew away". I never saw it again but called the park ranger to let him know it was gone and if it showed up elsewhere it wasn't my responsibility. (Probably still would be though!) 

I know someone that leaves there portable anchored to two cement blocks on the ice but it is on a cut off a private lake on a dead end road in front of a cottage where the person is retired and the other neighbor is a friend and vigilant. I left one of my shanties there on shore (the one I could live without if it were stolen). I wouldn't leave my new Clam (or my old one) anywhere on the ice.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

If you leave itout, don't you have to label it with name, adress and all that good stuff? It seems like you could get busted if you didn't.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

icefishermanmark said:


> If you leave itout, don't you have to label it with name, adress and all that good stuff? It seems like you could get busted if you didn't.


Absolutely! If you aren't taking the shanty with you at the end of the day it has to meet the labling requirements.

John


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

another issue is what the wind can and will do to a shanty's fabric especially at the zippers. not a pretty sight


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

icefishermanmark said:


> If you leave itout, don't you have to label it with name, adress and all that good stuff? It seems like you could get busted if you didn't.


same with tree stands.


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

kype138 said:


> There was a post on greatmich a few years ago detailing how someone had left their shanty on Mitchell Lake (Cadillac) and it wound up being used as a rest-stop by snowmobilers. Gross...



Here is a thread about this happening on Saginaw bay this year. :yikes: It has turned into a pretty funny thread! :lol: Take a look:


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=171162


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

Joeker51 said:


> UTEP, nice thought but I've seen wooden one's up one day and unfortunately burned down the next. Really a shame. Guess I don't have the trust in some things anymore. Not like it was 30 - 40 years ago.:sad:


i thought we were dealing with thief's, I wouldnt of thought twice about pyros, lol.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

UTEP said:


> i thought we were dealing with thief's, I wouldnt of thought twice about pyros, lol.



Don't forget about the DDD's on Saginaw Bay.


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Well it depends on location but 90% of the time I dont leave my shanty out of my sight!


----------

